# B13 vs Altima bolt pattern



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Anyone knows if rims from a first gen. Altima fit the B13? Are the bolt pattern the same?


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

no., altima lug pattern is 4 x 125 , b-13 is 4 x 100


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Thanks ga


----------

